# Consuming majority of DAILY carbs during pre and post workout



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

Forum Noob here.  46, Male.  5' 9". 160lbs.  Gym 3x per week, Run 3x per week, Monday = rest.

Disciplined clean eater, looking to add about 10 to 15 pounds through "CLEAN BULK" and *I DO NOT WANT TO GET FAT*

I am currently taking in 2,195 daily calories and my split is 35c/35p/30f which is 192g/192g/73g and pretty much hitting this exactly every day.  This 2,195  is a surplus at this point because I have been eating ~1,600cal daily prior to this and I've already put on 2 pounds since doing this over the past 10 days so I will be making adjustments as needed.

Asking nutrition questions is always very subjective and no single advice is ever going to apply to the same person the same way, but IN GENERAL, how many of you have figured out that eating the majority of your daily carbs pre and post workout has worked in your favor?  This would be only on gym days which for me is 3 days per week.  How many of you are choosing to eat slightly less carb on non gym days due to the need for less energy?

I am taking in about 100g of carbs before gym and it makes a HUGE difference in performance so I am going to keep doing this.  Getting most of those carbs from 90grams of cream of rice, 2 rice cakes and fats from 16g almond butter so the energy goes longer.  I am not a guy who will ever want to work out "fasted".  I need the carbs and power it gives.

Thanks in advance for any specific advice on this carbohydrate topic.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Just do it, see if it works for.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah... that's the general idea.  I think I will have to do just do it and see what happens for me and my own body just like with anything else, really.  Was just curious if any people on here do this on purpose and have figured out it works better for them.  I'll know in another 3 or 4 weeks as I keep logging and changing and looking at results.  Eating more than 100g carbs in a day is new to me, let alone having 100g in just one meal!


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Yeah... that's the general idea.  I think I will have to do just do it and see what happens for me and my own body just like with anything else, really.  Was just curious if any people on here do this on purpose and have figured out it works better for them.  I'll know in another 3 or 4 weeks as I keep logging and changing and looking at results.  Eating more than 100g carbs in a day is new to me, let alone having 100g in just one meal!


100g of carbs in a day is on the very, very, very low side for bulking.

If that's all you're eating, that's much more of an issue than your timing of them.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

Yes, for sure.  Understood.  I was taking in 100g daily carbs and doing 1,600 calories total for a long time which is how I've been at 150lbs for a very long time.  I have a "runners" body and lean, so now I am wanting to bulk up and have essentially doubled by carbs and I'm taking in 2,195 calories so I'm in a surplus.  I do NOT WANT TO GET FAT hence my questions on the carb intake and basically only wanting to do higher carbs when needed for gym days...


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Btw, that 2 lbs you've gained is more than likely glycogen and water, not fat, so don't worry. 

You're now starting to give your body the PROPER fuel, so you're having better, more productive workouts.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Brother, you don't calculate what a surplus is based on how much you've been eating to date. You calculate a surplus based on actual energy expenditure. You also need to get over the overblown fear of getting fat. If you want to bulk, then you are going to put on some fat, period. There's no way around it.

So you think 2195 calories is a surplus because youve been eating 1600 calories to date.

At 46 years old, 5'9", and 160lbs.. your BMR alone is 1600 calories, meaning what you need to eat just to exist. To maintain 160lbs will require about 2000 calories; this assumes you are very sedentary and don't exercise much. Under that context, eating 2195 calories is technically a bulk, but it sure is very inefficient.

I'd recommend eating 2400 - 2500 calories. It's not much more than 2195, but it's much better for weight gain without going crazy on calories. You won't get fat at this caloric intake.

Now if you are actually exercising hard 4-5 times a week then you should probably actually be eating about 2700-2800 calories.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

I ran through several TDEE calc's and 2,195 is the average maintenance based on my stats.  Since I was at 1600 for such a long time I have bumped to 2,195 so I can monitor what my body is going to do and that may end up being my true maintenance.  I do understand that just because I was at 1600 and am now at 2,195 that I did not come up with my own formula for a bulk, but I appreciate the clarity.

Ideally I would be taking in 2,600-2,800 but felt that would be too radical of a change so I am doing this incrementally.

2 pounds came on in 10 days after going to 2,195 so I think I will stay at this intake for a few more weeks and just see what the body wants to do.  

I appreciate the feedback here, guys.  Very helpful and shows me I am on the right track with some of my logic, ha.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I ran through several TDEE calc's and 2,195 is the average maintenance based on my stats.  Since I was at 1600 for such a long time I have bumped to 2,195 so I can monitor what my body is going to do and that may end up being my true maintenance.  I do understand that just because I was at 1600 and am now at 2,195 that I did not come up with my own formula for a bulk, but I appreciate the clarity.
> 
> Ideally I would be taking in 2,600-2,800 but felt that would be too radical of a change so I am doing this incrementally.
> 
> ...


Do what you like, but I'm telling you those calculators you were using are assuming you are sitting on your rear all day.

Do you think with running 3x per week, and lifting 3x per week, and doing your regular daily tasks, that you are only going to burn 2000 calories?

Those 2lbs you gained are just glycogen. For every gram of glucose, it takes 3 grams of water to store it in the body. You've recently increased your carbs, which the body concerts to glucose and in turn into glycogen.

Again, do what you like. But not much sense in asking for input or help if you're method is already dialed in like you seem to think it is.

Your body needs the energy that it needs. It doesn't care about incremental increases. If you don't give it the energy it needs then it will pull that energy from your body via catabolism.

Good luck with your bulk.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

"Those 2lbs you gained are just glycogen. For every gram of glucose, it takes 3 grams of water to store it in the body. You've recently increased your carbs, which the body concerts to glucose and in turn into glycogen."

THAT is very interesting!  And no, I do not think anything of mine is anywhere near being "dialed" and I have a lot to learn.  I am very appreciative of the feedback, believe me.  I am more of a runner than a bodybuilder so that is my background and my prior eating methods have worked for running.  Now with adding gym (5x5) I am realizing I must eat more food than I have been and did not think it would be wise to just immediately begin eating 1,000 more daily calories?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Disciplined clean eater, looking to add about 10 to 15 pounds through "CLEAN BULK" and *I DO NOT WANT TO GET FAT*


My Man…. No one add any sort of solid muscle without putting some fat on… I mean if you want to gain 10-15pnds of muscle you can bet you are going to gain some fat. Prob out of it will be 2-3lbs..

All new guys want to “CLEAN BULK” without getting fat…

To bulk you need a lot of extra calories. And to gain 10 pound “clean “ that’s a massive amount of food. 
 So if you need to eat 4000 calories let’s say and you want to do it on chicken And rice and you ate that every meal of the day. That is a shit ton of chicken to reach your goals…

Carbs are easy.. carbs are where the calories are the highest. I do not care if it’s oats, or rice. All high .  1 cup of oats. Of the top of my head is around 50-60 grams of carbs and prob 300 calories… 

Just eat to get to your goals.. worry about the fat loss later.. 

Don’t fall into the muscular development magazine article of eating all your carbs before and after training.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

Lots of common sense here, boys.  Good stuff.
I'll stop worrying about "timing" carbs and just focus on eating more calories from the right foods and sticking as close to the macro splits as I deem necessary.  If something isn't working I'll modify it and see how my body responds.  Thanks, all.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Lots of common sense here, boys.  Good stuff.
> I'll stop worrying about "timing" carbs and just focus on eating more calories from the right foods and sticking as close to the macro splits as I deem necessary.  If something isn't working I'll modify it and see how my body responds.  Thanks, all.


You'll know you're bulking correctly when worrying about macro timing is replaced by a hatred of eating and food in general.  🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

_yup to eat when your not hungry is almost torture.. then the stomach bloat and nasty smelling farts. And so on…
Haha this is what bulking looks like.
I brought jeans 3 weeks ago. They fit nicely.
 just put on the jeans and I am one meal away from not being able to button them..   _


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 11, 2022)

Ha, that does suck.  I'm a size 30 waist right now and would prefer to stay there but this damn bulking situation may knock that out of reality.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Ha, that does suck.  I'm a size 30 waist right now and would prefer to stay there but this damn bulking situation may knock that out of reality.


Forget that dream, unless you want to waste your time and be exactly where you are now in a year's time. 

Been there, done that. Still fighting it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Nothing wrong with keeping the majority of your carbs around your workout. I eat the most carbs post workout. Usually about 4-8 cups of cereal with 4 scoops of isolate.
Your calories are too low period. You’re not in a surplus for a bikini competitor let alone a grown man.
🤔 you weigh 160 so I’d up it to around 2700 a day and start there for 2-3 weeks If you’re gaining too much fat pull back 100-200 cals. If you’re dropping or not gaining weight then up it 200 cals. up your cals progressively by 200 every 2-3 weeks. Stop focusing on staying lean and worrying about your waist like woman. You don’t have to get fat but you’re gonna put on fat.
Focus on getting stronger in bodybuilder rep ranges 6-12 for upper body and 8-15 up to 20 for lower body. Make sure to get plenty of rest. Progressive weights and reps, calories, and plenty of recovery. 
You can cut and look good later. You can’t carve a statue out of a pebble and that main gain Greg Doucette stuff is bullshit.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 12, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Yeah... that's the general idea.  I think I will have to do just do it and see what happens for me and my own body just like with anything else, really.  Was just curious if any people on here do this on purpose and have figured out it works better for them.  I'll know in another 3 or 4 weeks as I keep logging and changing and looking at results.  Eating more than 100g carbs in a day is new to me, let alone having 100g in just one meal!


Ok, am I reading this right? You want to gain 10-15 lbs of  muscle but eating 100 gms of  carbs a day is new to you?  Dude, pick up the fork.

Lest anyone thinks I'm being an ashhole, when I say pick up the fork, Mrs. BRICKS at 5'1" and 125 lbs eats more than 2100 cals/day


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2022)

On a bulk workout day I try to eat all the carbs I can. Mostly brown rice, oats, and potatoes. EAT!

On a bulk rest day I will eat fewer carbs. Mostly brown rice, occasionally potatoes.

On a cut workout day I make sure to eat enough carbs before and after, plus enough for sleep.

On a cut rest day I will sometimes skip a meal, skip most carbs, but eat some carbs for sleep. This would be the only time I would go as low as 100g of carbs.

Then you also need to take into consideration any other work or activity that burns calories.

Your body needs fuel and you are running on empty.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Whether in a fatloss phase or gaining phase I keep carbs high/protein high and fats are always low. I feel like shit if my carbs are too low. I prefer them to be around 500-600 a day


----------



## Tisatix (Feb 12, 2022)

Very effective approach for recomp and keeping the muscle gain clean. Also, carb back loading is great for insulin sensitivity. So, if you ate half your protein and fat up until your workout or before, you could also experiment with intra workout nutrition. You'd be more sensitive in this case. For the remainder of post eat all of your carbs and remainder of protein.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Very effective approach for recomp and keeping the muscle gain clean. Also, carb back loading is great for insulin sensitivity. So, if you ate half your protein and fat up until your workout or before, you could also experiment with intra workout nutrition. You'd be more sensitive in this case. For the remainder of post eat all of your carbs and remainder of protein.


Recomp and clean gains come from calories not some macro timing or placement. Insulin sensitivity increases by losing fat again not certain macro placement or timing


----------



## Tisatix (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Recomp and clean gains come from calories not some macro timing or placement. Insulin sensitivity increases by losing fat again not certain macro placement or timing



Well yes, but hormonal response will dictate optimization of a surplus or deficit too

Obviously loss = deficit
Gain = surplus
Recomp = blend of both/maintenance


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Well yes, but hormonal response will dictate optimization of a surplus or deficit too


Really? I’m telling you that macro timing or placement makes not a bit of difference. Being over fat causes one to become more insulin resistant. Insulin resistance/sensitivity is some fitness boogey man that people really don’t understand.
How fragile do you think the human body really is?


----------



## Tisatix (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Really? I’m telling you that macro timing or placement makes not a bit of difference. Being over fat causes one to become more insulin resistant. Insulin resistance/sensitivity is some fitness boogey man that people really don’t understand.
> How fragile do you think the human body really is?



No , what I am saying is you can optimize the use of carbohydrates better with this approach for muscle gain. Also, having the majority of carbs around the workout may facilitate better recovery/performance. 

Human body is  resilient af. More resilient than what they tell us


----------



## Tisatix (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Really? I’m telling you that macro timing or placement makes not a bit of difference. Being over fat causes one to become more insulin resistant. Insulin resistance/sensitivity is some fitness boogey man that people really don’t understand.
> How fragile do you think the human body really is?



This is an extreme example, but you are also going to extremes so, 

You cannot compare a surplus of entirely donuts, hot pockets and twinkies to that of a bodybuilding based.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks a million for all of the input here, guys.  Really good stuff and I appreciate that nobody is being rude.

I am at 162.2lbs as of this morning and my daily calorie intake is now at 2,430.

Split is 35c/30f/35p which works to 213g carb/ 81g fat / 213g protein.

I track and weigh all food and hit these numbers pretty much exactly day to day.  Food is all of the usual suspects:

White rice, cream of rice, oatmeal, sweet potato, rice cakes.
Chicken, eggs, fish, pork, tuna, cottage cheese, greek yoag (blue/straw/black berries)
Brock, 'sparagus, spinach, kale, squash, cabbage.
Almond butter, ev olive oil, avocados, ghee butter.

I'll see how another week gets on and whether I am gaining or maintaining or losing and just keep tweaking the shit until it works.

P.S. - Every 6 weeks I do my 'cheat meal' which is 20 hot wings (my profile photo).  2,000 calories in that one meal so I usually have a light breakfast on that day and save the cals for the wingfest.  THANKS!


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 15, 2022)

Not going to post daily stuff in here, but 163.2lbs today.

Just ran a quick morning 5K and had a nice breakfast of COR, prote powd, almond butter, eggs and whites, zeek bread and all my vitamins.  

763 calories, 58g carb, 33g fat, 61g prote.  Perfect.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> This is an extreme example, but you are also going to extremes so,
> 
> You cannot compare a surplus of entirely donuts, hot pockets and twinkies to that of a bodybuilding based.


🤔 well I’ve literally gotten shredded on all junk food before. It was nothing but protein shakes, pancakes, twizzlers, and whatever else I wanted just to see if it would work. Ya know what? Calories and protein were correct for my goal and there wasn’t a difference in physique if I were to eat all “clean” food.
Now are you speaking on something you have experience with or just regurgitating what you’ve read and heard?
Also because I was losing fat my insulin sensitivity was fine.
I’ll stand by the fact that calories and protein matter most.
I’ve also done the samething in a gaining phase without getting really fat or becoming insulin resistant.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> This is an extreme example, but you are also going to extremes so,
> 
> You cannot compare a surplus of entirely donuts, hot pockets and twinkies to that of a bodybuilding based.


I stand by my statement completely that macro timing or placement makes not a bit of difference


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 15, 2022)

Perhaps at an elite level contest prepping, or supplementing with insulin, "macro" timing means something but otherwise it just doesn't mattter.   In 40 years of training I've eaten all manner of shit at all manner of times in relation to my training and that hasn't made  difference.  It is calories and protein and as far as what foods you get this from, there are no "clean" foods.  Someone's definition of "clean" is gonna vary from person to person.  Certainly eating is an investment monetarily and in your physique, therefore it stands to reason you want to make the best investment possible in terms of nutritious food.  But your body doesn't know that the protein you ate came from chicken breast (fkng yuk) or that Macdonalds burger.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Professor Mark Haub Twinkie diet. His health markers improved and he lost fat on ALL junk food. Now he’s far from some genetic anomaly. 







						The Twinkie Diet - Concierge Medicine MD
					

A professor from Kansas State University, demonstrated that he could lose 27 pounds in 10 weeks by eating a high-sugar, high-fat, low calorie diet.



					conciergemedicinemd.com


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 17, 2022)

100 grams of carbs while bulking? Lol wtf!!!!????

I’m taking in 400 per day and until you get passed the “I want to clean bulk and not get fat” bullshit mindset you will continue to be a hamster running in place when it comes to building the muscle you want to achieve.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 17, 2022)

I have spoken.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Professor Mark Haub Twinkie diet. His health markers improved and he lost fat on ALL junk food. Now he’s far from some genetic anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now try building muscle on the Twinkie diet!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> 100 grams of carbs while bulking? Lol wtf!!!!????
> 
> I’m taking in 400 per day and until you get passed the “I want to clean bulk and not get fat” bullshit mindset you will continue to be a hamster running in place when it comes to building the muscle you want to achieve.


Well you can keep carbs low while bulking as long your calories and protein are high enough. It’s far from optimal and I’m not sure why anyone would want to. 
You’re right though he needs to get over the trying to stay lean or main gain bullshit. 
Your body gets its glucose from somewhere and when carbs are low it’s going to convert it from amino acids, which is what you don’t want.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Now try building muscle on the Twinkie diet!


If calories and protein intake are high enough it’s possible. 
I’ve done gaining phases on mainly protein shakes and junk food. I took vitamins. 
It was a diet of stuff like poptarts, kid cereal, costco muffins, spaghettios, and purely stuff like that.
I just made sure calories and protein were high.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

damn now I want some spaghetti os


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If calories and protein intake are high enough it’s possible.
> I’ve done gaining phases on mainly protein shakes and junk food. I took vitamins.
> It was a diet of stuff like poptarts, kid cereal, costco muffins, spaghettios, and purely stuff like that.
> I just made sure calories and protein were high.


Yeah...gotta have some protein though.

You could build muscle on a Chicken McNuggets and Twinkies diet!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah...gotta have some protein though.
> 
> You could build muscle on a Chicken McNuggets and Twinkies diet!


Man I’d have to see someone’s blood work pounding down all those nuggets for weeks on end on gear lol


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well you can keep carbs low while bulking as long your calories and protein are high enough. It’s far from optimal and I’m not sure why anyone would want to.
> You’re right though he needs to get over the trying to stay lean or main gain bullshit.
> Your body gets its glucose from somewhere and when carbs are low it’s going to convert it from amino acids, which is what you don’t want.


Not sure how he expects to gain mass if he’s not eating enough food and carbs to keep strength as high as possible. 100 grams of carbs ain’t gonna cut it! Btw one of my favorite things this winter has been enjoying kids cereals. Apple Jacks, Captain Crunch, Golden Grahams, Cinnamon sugar Rice Krispies and Honey combs. Frosted Flakes is great too and Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 17, 2022)

I am primarily a runner and have been 150lbs forever and am now at 160lbs so I've added some weight through food and the 5x5 program I'm doing.

My 100g of carb intake is what I would normally eat daily.  For long runs (10-12mi.) I would consume extra carbs of course but in a normal day I would consume ~100g of carbs.

I am now stuffing 2,430 daily cals into my face with a 35/35/30 split so 213g carb/213g pro/81g fat.

I think this 2,430 is likely my new maintenance level and I probably need to start taking in 2,900-3,000 calories daily.  I will make an adjustment in another week.

I track every gram of food in MyFitnessPal so none of it is guesswork.  I have been using MFP since 2016 and still use it.  Have a small collection of food scales too, hehe.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I am primarily a runner and have been 150lbs forever and am now at 160lbs so I've added some weight through food and the 5x5 program I'm doing.
> 
> My 100g of carb intake is what I would normally eat daily.  For long runs (10-12mi.) I would consume extra carbs of course but in a normal day I would consume ~100g of carbs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan. After you up it to 3000 raise it by 200 every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 17, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I am primarily a runner and have been 150lbs forever and am now at 160lbs so I've added some weight through food and the 5x5 program I'm doing.
> 
> My 100g of carb intake is what I would normally eat daily.  For long runs (10-12mi.) I would consume extra carbs of course but in a normal day I would consume ~100g of carbs.
> 
> ...


Much better! Well done


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 17, 2022)

Wow I do not miss bulking as a natty


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Wow I do not miss bulking as a natty


Did you do it differently?


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you do it differently?


Not really, just not as stressed out or paranoid about getting fat. Less overthinking and micromanaging


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Not really, just not as stressed out or paranoid about getting fat. Less overthinking and micromanaging


Gotcha. I was genuinely curious. I know on gear we can afford to be a little more careless.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 17, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Not really, just not as stressed out or paranoid about getting fat. Less overthinking and micromanaging


Hi.  I'm not really stressed or paranoid or doing much overthinking at this point.  Just hitting that 2430cal and those macros as close as I can.  I will keep weighing myself but I don't think that there is a number on the scale that is going to be some kind of turning point or that it will even mean much.  I may hit 175 and decide that I have the look I want.  I may have to get to 190 for it?  I won't know until I get there!

Thanks for all the tips on here, folks.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2022)

Layne will get into the topic of insulin resistance and weight loss during this video, complete with basic logic, studies, and meta analyses completely debunking the 'can't lose weight because of insulin resistance' talk..


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 19, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Hi.  I'm not really stressed or paranoid or doing much overthinking at this point.  Just hitting that 2430cal and those macros as close as I can.  I will keep weighing myself but I don't think that there is a number on the scale that is going to be some kind of turning point or that it will even mean much.  I may hit 175 and decide that I have the look I want.  I may have to get to 190 for it?  I won't know until I get there!
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on here, folks.


Exactly man. My lifting journey I started at 155lbs at 5'9" lean but small. Thought I'd be good at 175lbs. Nope. 185lbs. Nope. 200lbs. Nope but close. Haha Ultimately I would like and hope 200-210 lean will be enough to where I wanted to stay but we'll see. Keep up the good work though. And it will be a lot easier to lose the fat once you've gained more weight/muscle. I'd rather spend 2 years gaining and 6 months cutting fat than 4-5 years gaining it slooooowwwly and clean.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 19, 2022)

I 


CJ said:


> Layne will get into the topic of insulin resistance and weight loss during this video, complete with basic logic, studies, and meta analyses completely debunking the 'can't lose weight because of insulin resistance' talk..


I love Layne Norton


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 19, 2022)

Tik Tok is bad stuff.  My ex and her kid were addicted to it.

People are idiots and believe the shit on TikTok and Facebook and all that.

I like how much common sense this Layne fellow has.  Good for him.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 19, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Tik Tok is bad stuff.  My ex and her kid were addicted to it.
> 
> People are idiots and believe the shit on TikTok and Facebook and all that.
> 
> I like how much common sense this Layne fellow has.  Good for him.


He’s one of the guys who understands the science but also understands how to break it down for regular people. He also understands how a study may or may not apply in the real world. Not to mention he’s able to apply to himself and others.
One of my favorite things is listening to him destroy charlatans and people who peddle nonsense. Even people who are some consider experts in their field.
I’ve learned a lot from Layne Norton. Especially when it comes nutrition.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 19, 2022)

I have a minimal tolerance for BS when it comes to YouTube people.  It is very obvious when the person talking is full of shit or trying to shill a lame product or is just plain *annoying*.  This Layne guy seems legit, so thanks for that.  I am very selective on what I watch and what I read.  One of the very few bodybuilders whose content I have watched almost all of, and who I think is as legit as they come and doing it for all the right reasons - Arash Rahbar.  Look into him.  Great dude.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 21, 2022)

Question for the gurus.

After 10 days, it seems that 2,430 calories is my maintenance or perhaps even a small deficit given the amount of exercise I do.

QUESTION:  I am not eating "make up" calories and consistently taking in the same 2,430 - 2,500 while always hitting the 35c/35p/30f macro split.  I have a Garmin watch and I understand it is way off on estimated calories burned, but on my long run it can say 1,200 calories burned and on certain gym sessions it can be 400 to 500 calories burned.  I do not consume any extra food on those days, regardless of how much the Garmin says I am burning.  On those days it is advisable to eat extra food or no?

On Feb 12th I was 162.2 and this morning I am 160.5 so I have actually lost a tiny bit of weight.

Sounds like it's time to bump up to 3,000 calories and give it another few weeks, eh?


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Question for the gurus.
> 
> After 10 days, it seems that 2,430 calories is my maintenance or perhaps even a small deficit given the amount of exercise I do.
> 
> ...


How ofter are you weighing yourself? If only comparing the 12th and 21st, I wouldn't put much stock in only 2 single weigh ins. Your weight can fluctuate several lbs per day. You may have not lost any weight, might've even gained. 

I weigh myself daily in the morning, after a bowel movement and urination. I use 7 day averages to assess progress.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 21, 2022)

Every morning at same time after I piss.  I attached a little screen cap of the fluctuation.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 21, 2022)

I know this is the diet and nutrition section and I see the fellas have you based on the right direction. What type of running do you do?  You may have to alter that aspect of your training to achieve your physical goals. 

Think of it like this. Look at all types of runners and tell me which type you want to look like. An Ethiopian marathoner, sprinter, middle distance? Then think about how they train. If you want to look like the sprinters but you train like a long distance runner then you will be counterproductive.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 21, 2022)

I run for the cardio and mental benefits.  I do 6-7mi. on Tues/Thurs in the very early AM and Sat is my long run day which is 8 to 12mi.  I run in 5K's, 10K's and half mara's.  I am at gym Weds/Fri/Sun doing compound lifts (5x5) and Monday is the rest day.  Have only been at the gym since early November.

I want to bulk up and gain size while continuing to run and I think right now I am not eating enough food. A 12 mile run can burn 1,200 calories so doing that once a week plus my other runs is showing that 2,430 maintenance is simply not enough food!  That, or I need to eat an extra 1,000 calories on my long run days.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I run for the cardio and mental benefits.  I do 6-7mi. on Tues/Thurs in the very early AM and Sat is my long run day which is 8 to 12mi.  I run in 5K's, 10K's and half mara's.  I am at gym Weds/Fri/Sun doing compound lifts (5x5) and Monday is the rest day.  Have only been at the gym since early November.
> 
> I want to bulk up and gain size while continuing to run and I think right now I am not eating enough food. A 12 mile run can burn 1,200 calories so doing that once a week plus my other runs is showing that 2,430 maintenance is simply not enough food!  That, or I need to eat an extra 1,000 calories on my long run days.


Yeah you need to raise calories a lot. Your maintenance I’ll guarantee isn’t 2430. You’re gonna probably need around 3500 cals or 4000 to grow atleast. Even on non running days your body is still recovering and needing food. Don’t worry about calorie cycling. Just keep calories consistent. 
That much cardio is not conducive to gaining muscle. I’d be a stick in a few weeks if I was doing what you’re doing. 
Don’t be afraid to eat.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah you need to raise calories a lot. Your maintenance I’ll guarantee isn’t 2430. You’re gonna probably need around 3500 cals or 4000 to grow atleast. Even on non running days your body is still recovering and needing food. Don’t worry about calorie cycling. Just keep calories consistent.
> That much cardio is not conducive to gaining muscle. I’d be a stick in a few weeks if I was doing what you’re doing.
> Don’t be afraid to eat.


For example with all the running he is doing, he should eat an entire pizza on his own.

Last night I ordered a pizza from the local pizza place and ate it all myself to hit my numbers. They were way too low for the day so I ordered a 10 inch pie Thin crust with extra extra grilled chicken, onions and green peppers.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm upping the intake, boys.  

2,430 is not enough so I'm bumping to 2,850.  

Will keep same macro splits of 35c/35p/30f  for 250g/250g/95g.

Heading upstairs to eat some shit.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Awesome!  Great to have your here.  We have a Flying Pickle (flying papaya) here.  I like pickles in my tuna salad.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 21, 2022)

NICE.  Yes, I like to take albacore out of a can, smother it with any one of my random hot sauces from the collection and eat it with a few sliced up pickles on the side.  20g of protein and a nice crunch from the pickles!


----------

